# Brown Goo on X-Mass Moss



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

Has anyone seen this brown goo on moss before (see pic)? It seems to be spreading on this one part of it. It just slowly covers the branches and leaves. I saw it once before in the LFS planted tank, where it totally covered and killed all the moss. I'm worried it will do the same in my tank!

Is this algae? What can I do to stop it?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

looks like blue-green to me. choked off my HC a long time ago but HC is tough. treatment in most cases is to up your co2 and up your nitrates i believe


----------

